# Disaster Staining hemlock



## Jwilliams (Oct 16, 2011)

I have some very large hemlock trim pieces I am staining with a medium stain color and then clearing and the stain turned out extremely splotchy with dark and light spots all over the place. I need help figuring out the best way to get a even stain finish on this hemlock wood. At this point I've done an ml campbell wood sealer and then An ML Campbell wood stain. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jwilliams said:


> I have some very large hemlock trim pieces I am staining with a medium stain color and then clearing and the stain turned out extremely splotchy with dark and light spots all over the place. I need help figuring out the best way to get a even stain finish on this hemlock wood. At this point I've done an ml campbell wood sealer and then An ML Campbell wood stain. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


Hm ... I can't be any help because I only have academic knowledge about hemlock, but according to reports I've read, it takes stain well. I mention this only so you'll know you should try your stain on some other wood just to be sure it's not a defective batch. I would NOT expect that to turn out to be the case, but it can't hurt to check.


----------



## oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't have any experience with hemlock as well. But If I came across the problem of Wood coming across to splochy or uneven I would use a wood conditioner (which alot of times doesn't get rid of the problem).If that doesn't work I also would try a woodsize or gluesize on samples first to see if that helped. Franklin woodsize concentrate is good. Some people make their own gluesize like one part white or yellow glue to 9 parts water I think. Wipe on wipe off. let dry. then lite sand, then stain. And sometimes I also just piss coat the wood with sanding sealer first. lite sand then stain. Don't know If that helps. Like I said Ive never worked with hemlock.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Jwilliams said:


> I have some very large hemlock trim pieces I am staining with a medium stain color and then clearing and the stain turned out extremely splotchy with dark and light spots all over the place. I need help figuring out the best way to get a even stain finish on this hemlock wood. At this point I've done an ml campbell wood sealer and then An ML Campbell wood stain. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


This is the stuff you need. I use it all the time and it will even out any wood with any stain. The stuff at the box store's won't work like this blocth control from charles neir .Look at thei video by charles neil . I wouldn't be with out this blotch control the link 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#p/u/35/IfCYMdrP8rM


----------



## Jwilliams (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the video link of Charles Neals blotch control product. We are definitely going to buy some of this product and give it a try. It looks like it'll work beautifully. Thanks again so much.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Jwilliams said:


> Thanks for the video link of Charles Neals blotch control product. We are definitely going to buy some of this product and give it a try. It looks like it'll work beautifully. Thanks again so much.


Like i said you won't be with out it. It work's like it show's in the video.


----------

